# IH 454 Restored



## tebogator (Jul 20, 2011)

I am almost complete with restoring a 73 IH 454. I found hood decals, but having trouble locating decals for dash, gear shifts, hydrolics. Any help would be appreciated, the local IH/Case dealer has not been much help at all in this whole process. They did manage to get most of the parts I requested, but it was like pulling teeth. 

One other question, I put a new wiring harness through out, but the starter fluid injector does not work, no biggy as it looks good, and rarly need in NC. But if anyone has suggestions, again I would appreciate.

Tebo:


----------

